# range vent hoods



## julie10 (Jan 1, 2003)

i have a 36" Kitchenaid, 6 burner gas cooktop. The problem is the vent hood/liner. It will match the cabinetry. Vent-a-hood says the hood needs to be as least 12 " tall and 23 " deep. Imperial Hoods say they're hood works, It's 4" tall and 23" deep. But which is better, mesh screen or baffles? And does the hood need to be a certain height? Which hood? I haven't found many manufacturers which sell just the liner and blowers. 
Any suggestions? Time has run out.!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

J10
Have you contacted vent-a-hood directly? You might want to think about outside mount forthe blower.
I'm assuming you are in D. Try the Great Indoors at 5000 Alpha.
Call ahead and make sure that Doug Morton is going to be there. If what you need is out there he will find it. Tell him Jeff from Panini Bakery sent you. I did not tell you but they are on commission and can give you deals.
HTH
Doug 214-764-1026 not a sales pitch, Doug did my whole kitchen.


----------



## fyfas (Jul 12, 2001)

Vent-A-Hood sells just liners in addition to their other, more "designed" products. I recently installed one over a 36 inch Wolf and covered it with plaster to complement a southwestern home.

Width of hood should equal or slightly exceed width of cooktop and, to work optimally, be 36 inches above the grate top. All things I learned the "hard way".

Bob Sherwood


----------



## ronn (May 15, 2003)

From what I have see as of late the one thing i will recomend that you check on the people who are cleaning your hood. I have seen some roofs that I had to get replaced because of oil and greese spilled on the roof. (messy work)


----------

